# New Holland TC31DA



## jrk1071 (Jun 24, 2014)

I need some help on a TC31DA
I have this issue when my HST is FORWARD range 2-3 I hear a extremely loud squeal it can last for 10-20 seconds. Power and speed are not as good as before this noise. In range 1 no noise is present. Also no issue with reverse other then it is slow. 
Also the peddle for forward and reverse is hard to push. I have checked everything is free and lubricated. This also has new filters and oil in the machine and the fluid level is full. Any ideas? Also this machine only has 194 hours on it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Could it your starting out to higher range for grade of land?
Does your HST have filter screens which may need cleaning/replacement?


----------



## jrk1071 (Jun 24, 2014)

I am on level land. I called New Holland they never heard of this issue and want 1 K to take and open the HST .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jrk1071,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

Squealing fluid and sluggish performance is often an indicator of aerated hydraulic fluid. Simple check: When it is acting up (doesn't want to "GO"), pull the hydraulic dipstick and take a close look at the hydraulic fluid on the dipstick. You will see fluid that looks milky, look closer and you will see very tiny air bubbles in the fluid.

NOTE: I originally posted the wrong diagram. See diagram entitled HYDRAULIC PIPING W/HST. Sorry about that. 

The most likely culprit is #11 (0-ring). As a temporary fix, see if you can get some silicon sealer around the tube where it enters the HST, this should prevent air entry into the pump. This is where I had a suction leak on a different tractor. 

The only other possible source of air leakage is 2 ea. o-rings #24.


----------



## jrk1071 (Jun 24, 2014)

I will try this tonight. I do not remember seeing the fluid looking milky but will run it tonight to operating temp and check. Thanks.


----------



## jrk1071 (Jun 24, 2014)

Checked the fluid it is normal amber color. I seen no air bubbles. I am going to take out the port valves and make sure they are free of all dirt. I see there are three of them high and two neutral.


----------



## jrk1071 (Jun 24, 2014)

Any other ideas none of worked so far.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Was your tractor acting up (power and speed not as good) when you checked the fluid for aeration?


----------



## jrk1071 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes it was acting up. Interesting I took it to NH for service and they are unable to find the cause. I believe I am just going to sell this HST model and move back all gear. Very frustrating and hard to believe NH service is hearing the noise and can not locate the cause. Lack of power is the worse part.


----------

